
Ask HN: White or Black website? Which converts better? - LisaDziuba
hey!<p>We&#x27;re making a tool for automated UI testing. So we did a website for this tool in 2 colors.<p>One is white: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flawlessapp.io&#x2F;white-x
Another one is black: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flawlessapp.io&#x2F;x<p>which one would you pick?<p>I read some researches, that while converting better, but many development tools are actually dark colors... We don&#x27;t have enough data (traffic) to A\B test in now and it&#x27;s a very radical difference. Interesting to know your thoughts.
======
jppope
I'd coffee shop test it ... go to the coffee shop buy 20 small coffees and
offer to give them free coffee for 10 minutes of feed back.

IMO, I like the white better. your accent colors don't work in this case
though. the teal conflicts with your screen shots.

~~~
LisaDziuba
coffee test sounds cool :) I'll do it in our coworking tomorrow!

Yeah, the white site has some UX issues. We need to fix it if we decide to
keep it.

------
NPMaxwell
White

~~~
LisaDziuba
Noted!

